# New member, question already...



## CountryBoy256 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi everyone, new to the forum, which I found while searching for answers to a question I have about a snow plow...

So here goes, about two months ago, I was given the snow plow off of my neighbors cub cadet he bought about 6yrs ago.. He passed away this past June, so after talking with his wife about his tractor being pretty much a 500lb paper weight, she decided to give me the plow that he had for it so that I could take care of our 300' private lane, and our individual drives... 

Well, after weighing my options, I decided that, instead of buying chains, weights, etc. for my huskee garden tractor, it was a better idea to just fabricate a mount to go on my '92 Honda TRX300 4x4. The mount that I fabbed up turned out great, and when I'm plowing with the plow straight it workes beautifully.. However, on to my question (I know, finally lol) When I angle the blade, the side that I angle to drops about 3" lower than the opposite side. From looking at the actual plow frame (not mount) it doesn't appear that anything is bent/twisted, but rather it is designed to do this? 

I'm trying to come up with a way to get it level when angled since on a gravel drive, that lower corner just wantes to dig a private river for us. So far, the only idea I've had that I actually tested (which SOMEWHAT worked, but not that well) was I drilled holes in the top corners of the blade, put chains through them, and whenever I would angle the blade, I would attach my winch cable to whichever side I needed to be higher (i.e. if I angle to the right, the left side drops so I would attach winch to the left corner in an attempt to let the right side drop first). 

I've also considered using the skid shoes to make up the difference in height, but with the way I have to plow, I have to change the angle with every pass and it would be a PIA to have to adjust those shoes every time also.. I realize that the plow I have is mounted to an ATV, but thought maybe I could get some help here on this as the plow itself is off of a lawn tractor. 

Sorry for being so long-winded, but trying to give a good explanation in hopes of gettin some help from a fellow *******-engineer lol. Thanks in advance for any help/ideas.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Countryboy! Without seeing a photo of your set up, it sounds like the top or bottom of your pivot point is forward or behind the same axis as the other. Bet if you brought both pivot points in line with plumb, the problem would gp away.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

As Tractor Beam said.."Without seeing a photo of your set up"..post some pice of different angles.

Have you check balance on flat surface,or useing shoes or skids on plow?


----------



## CountryBoy256 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'll have to get a couple pics of it either tonight or in the morning... When you say pivot point, are you referring to the pin that connects the blade to the lift part of the frame? I didn't notice it being out of align but it could be... I'll take a look at it and see, but pretty sure it's just a solid pin that connects the two.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The main pivot for the plow needs to be perfectly vertical when the plow is lowered or it will tip when its angled to one side. I'll bet your mount causes the pin to be angled at plowing height. The pin can be angled when the plow is raised, but it needs to be vertical when the plow is lowered.


----------

